# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  شفرة قناة EriteriaTV2 ] Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East

## mohamed73

*[ EriteriaTV2 ]* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East  12606 V 2589 3/4 | Biss |  SID:0064* *Biss:  ED F0 06 E3 62 85 00 E7*

----------

